# anyone spread asphalt millings on driveway.



## Luke0927 (May 20, 2013)

I've got a gravel driveway for a good part of it, will pave in the future when I feel like shelling out 10k but not now....I found a good source for millings (but haven't seen the quality) going to order 2 loads this week before more...does it spread well with a box scrape?  I've also got a rubber tire backhoe I can use to move and pack with.  Also have an older Caterpillar track dozer but figured the track would tear it up more than anything...what you think?


----------



## Wild Turkey (May 20, 2013)

Get them to gate dump spread and your work will be easier.
Box will work but a gravel rake would be better.
We have used fiberglass/asphalt shingle tab slivers before too. over time they melt in and form a real good base.


----------



## Luke0927 (May 20, 2013)

That's one thing I figured to if I get them packed good will be a good base for when I finally do pave it....i've got a soil pulverizer with the iron bars that stick down I could probably raise it up enough to get the teeth just right to rake it out that would work...has the roller with the aerator on back though but I bet it would work what you think on that?


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 20, 2013)

Millings make a good driveway. It will melt together in the it summer months forming a asphalt based driveway. Depending if there coming straight off the milling machine they will spread easily with a dump truck like gravel. If they have been pilled up they tend to melt together and become chunky. You can also spray tar down and spread the millings over top to crest a virtual aspalt driveway.. Several options for you


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 20, 2013)

My mom's driveway was done with millings many years ago, makes a good driveway. We packed it with a big roller.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2013)

My driveway is made with millings and looks good and is packed HARD !!  I had the trucks crack the gate and then did the rest of it with a backhoe.  The only packing it got was the hoe .


----------



## dwhee87 (May 20, 2013)

Spread it and then roll it in with a dump truck, your backhoe (scoop up a bucket of dirt to add some weight) or something else heavy. It'll get there just by driving over it with the car, but it'll take longer.


----------



## M80 (May 21, 2013)

What is a average tandem dump truck load cost


----------



## BoKat96 (May 21, 2013)

mwilliams80 said:


> What is a average tandem dump truck load cost



x 2 ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2013)

I had 4 loads delivered in 18 wheeled tandem trucks for $600.


----------



## Luke0927 (May 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I had 4 loads delivered in 18 wheeled tandem trucks for $600.



Thats a dang good deal for that size that would be the low end I've seen it up to $400 a load )and thats a tandem dump truck!), the county is keeping a lot of it now so I guess it depends on where its coming from.  I've found it for about $175-$250 but if you dump 3" thick I doubt it goes that far in a load...loads what probalby 12-14 yards


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 21, 2013)

Tandem dump truck is about 17 tons


----------



## Firescooby (May 22, 2013)

Luke:

Where you finding it and how much>?


----------

